# zeus or bezerker



## Ruben (19/7/18)

hi fellow vapers im stuck between buying the zeus dual coil or the beserker any help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/18)

I have a Zeus so will vote Zeus. 
What are using currently ??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (19/7/18)

depends on your vaping style, 2 very different tanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruben (19/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have a Zeus so will vote Zeus.
> What are using currently ??


i actually have the zues single but im looking at the dual


----------



## Ruben (19/7/18)

ignore my horible spelling


----------



## Rafique (19/7/18)

Ruben said:


> i actually have the zues single but im looking at the dual



Berseker is strictly MTL, I doubt thats want you looking for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruben (19/7/18)

Rafique said:


> Berseker is strictly MTL, I doubt thats want you looking for



ahhh i did not know this thanx alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/7/18)

Zeus Dual gets my vote. If you're looking for single coil leak-proof, the inTake RTA is excellent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/7/18)

Zeus dual

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

